# Koi Betta Name



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys! My friend (BluePancakes on this site) and I got a betta (that we're both owning together due to the fact she cannot have another one). He's apparently a koi/marble delta tail from what we can see. 

Right now we're not having much luck with naming the little dude. We were thinking of a Japanese/Chinese name due to the fact he is a koi but any name suggestions are welcome! We want a unique, original name for the guy. It's been like 30 minutes and we already love him to death XD.
He has a koi-patterned body with transparent fins (although his fins may marble out because of the specks on there). We added a picture to be clear.

Thanks!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

First things first, when you decide his name, update your signature  Also, here's a few Japanese and random names:
Akio (means bright man)

Aito (darling child)

Eiji (means second born, very fitting for you since you have another betta

Here's the site I used to get these names:

http://babynames.net/all/japanese?page=4


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

WE HAS GOTTEN A NAME!

His official name is now...
ORION!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Nevermind. We're changing his name to something more awesome


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

HIS NAME IS NOW NEPTUNE (after the Roman god, being that Neptune is the god of the sea- we thought Poseidon was too over-used)!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yay, congrats! Indigo is really pretty, by the way


----------

